# Fighter pilot /spare time



## Barracuda13 (16 Apr 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8CdcxxaWdQ


----------



## aesop081 (16 Apr 2008)

When you dont fly a whole lot, you have all kids of spare time i guess.........


----------



## hauger (18 Apr 2008)

wonder what it's like to "have all *kids* of spare time"  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2008)

hauger said:
			
		

> wonder what it's like to "have all *kids* of spare time"  ;D



I fly so much, i dont have time to use spellcheck.....LOL

3 hours today and i was not even scheduled to fly !!!


----------



## Yrys (18 Apr 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> 3 hours today and i was not even scheduled to fly !!!



You must be _giddy_ with happiness !


----------

